# Rockler's CordPro



## hotstick (Sep 9, 2007)

This looks, at first glance, to be a great idea. However, in my experience, leaving an extension cord coiled while running a power hungry tool is always a bad idea. The coiled cord acts like a choke causing voltage drop and excessive heat to build up in the cord.

Rockler has a great rep for bringing wonderful tools to market for us woodworkers and I am not knocking Rockler, but I still have many questions about this product.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

What's a "Cord Pro"??? Picture would help or a Link to that item on Rockler.


----------



## hotstick (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry about the link. this should get you there. 
http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=cordpro&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

By the way, your "friend" is correct!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hotstick:

Thanks for the reply. I agree with you, and it's not Automatic or anything like that. Don't really see the sense. Maybe I'm to use to just "Flayling" mine around the Worshop to get the Knots Out..LOL..

My "friend is correct" .....been there, done that! If that's what you meant.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Is this the psyche ward; no wonder I feel at home.

I agree; I don't see the point, but then again I'm not the most organized person in the world either.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmmm I guess maybee ???


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought one of those cord pros at a woodworking show a few years ago. I ended up throwing it in the trash. I found it very difficult to wind up although it did unwind very well. I use those H shaped plastic reels on all my cords now and happy with that solution


----------

